# old man hands need gc gloves



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

glacier glovers! NRS hydroskin or crew are damn near as good and nrs has a close out for crews. 15 bones. I've used them all i like glacier but 15 dollar crews would most likely rock. good luck down there.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

NRS has a new oar pogie.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

These fleece lined neoprene gloves work well for me. $45

Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment: GG Fleece Lined Neoprene Gloves


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

David L said:


> These fleece lined neoprene gloves work well for me. $45
> 
> Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment: GG Fleece Lined Neoprene Gloves


 
Thems those glacier gloves. I love them too.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Thick fleece first layer. HD dishwashing gloves on the outside. Yup. It looks a little odd, but it works.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

carvedog said:


> Thick fleece first layer. HD dishwashing gloves on the outside. Yup. It looks a little odd, but it works.


WOW, old school! and you know what, it does work. Nice job on digging up the past. :mrgreen:


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

With a rubber band to hold the end closed at the wrist


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

What I like about this instead of a single glove solution ( which I also have ) is that you can take two or three pairs of fleece gloves for super cheap and change them out during the day if wet. 

I haven't used a neoprene glove yet that doesn't have significant temp loss after wetting due to evaporation. Glad I could old school cool on you. I turned 50 last year so I guess I qualify.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Nrs rapid glove is my cool weather glove, and the warmest pair i wore in the grand last march.


----------



## Airecat (Jan 30, 2011)

I fish with a older man(80) and he goes old school also but he first coats his hands in vasoline then latex gloves and if thats not enough he throws wool on top. I havent tried it but he swears by it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=24561&pdeptid=944


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Exum guide under cuff glove by marmot. Just got back from 25 day grand trip.
These gloves were great. Working with cam straps, rigging, on the oars, great. 
Waterproof yes but warm after getting submerged. Tough leather to take the amount of abuse by sand you will encounter. I took a nasty swim in upset rapid,
Fast current trying to get out of the water, sharp rocks, foot entrapment heaven. I'm sure some dish washing glove would not have been what I needed to grab on to shore. You will not regret having these! I enjoyed my 57 th birthday on our 
Trip so I guess I'm a little older as well. 

Just remember: there's only two places in the world you can be, above lava falls or below lava falls. Have a great trip.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

My 2 picks:

1. NRS Maverick Gloves. Why? Fully waterproof, rubber exterior, tight cuff. Most neoprene gloves aren't waterproof so cold water and cold air transfer into them, and the water your hands have warmed leaks out and gets replaced by cold water = cold hands. Waterproof solves these issues. The rubber exterior sheds water greatly reducing evaporative cooling. The "hydrocuff" works pretty well. 

2. Gore-tex (or similar) ski/mountaineering gloves. A lot of time on the grand you aren't getting splashed much or submerging your hands in the water. Like mrkyak's recommendation of Marmot's Exum guide gloves I've found that this class of glove works well. Just make sure that the waterproof membrane is located in the shell, not the liner. Black Diamond for example puts the Gore-tex in some of their liners instead of the shells - so their gloves absorb tons of cold river water. In contrast Mountain Hardwear and some of the companies using Outdry (a gore-tex competitor) bond it to the outer fabric so the gloves absorb a lot less water.

One more thing - for old man hands, and everyone's dried out hands on the Grand, I recommend bringing a pair of lightweight gloves to rig with everyday. I used an old pair of Mountain Hardwear Torsion gloves. I suspect that any high dexterity glove would work well - like golf, baseball, or football gloves.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

raftus said:


> One more thing - for old man hands, and everyone's dried out hands on the Grand, I recommend bringing a pair of lightweight gloves to rig with everyday. I used an old pair of Mountain Hardwear Torsion gloves. I suspect that any high dexterity glove would work well - like golf, baseball, or football gloves.


Lots of choices for this. I prefer the cloth back, rubberized fingers/palm gloves available at many places.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Atlas gloves are another option--PVC coated, super tough. Lots of divers use them with either latex gaskets or O-ring cuffs. Commerical fishermen also use them, so that should speak to their toughness and reasonable dexterity.


----------



## wildraft1 (Jun 2, 2010)

We do quite a bit of late season (late Oct., early Nov.) Middle Fork and Main Salmon trips. What seems to work best for me is just a pair of warm ski gloves (the waterproof, breathable type). I nose around the ski shops and online in the spring and have found some pretty good deals on gor-tex gloves in closeout sales. The do get wet, so you should have a couple pairs of them on hand. I take four pairs with me when it's snowing/freezing rain and switch them out as needed, and I dry them in camp that night.

Like I said, this is what I've found to work best for me...so far. I try a lot of new ideas all the time, but I always seem to return to this. I have a pair of Under Armour liner gloves I use when it's REALLY cold..but they tend to cause me to sweat a lot if it's not below freezing out.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

*Winter GC glove*

Similar to carvedog's suggestion- My favorite cold weather rowing glove is the heavy duty dishwashing glove with synthetic fuzzy lining. It's the same glove commercial fishermen use in AK. I bought mine in AK but I'm sure you can order online. As long as you cover the glove ends with your sleeve in the rapids your hands will stay toasty and dry. Super cheap and super warm!


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey guys,

thanks for all the great replies. 

the pogies look good but not available. 
the nrs maverick's (being waterproof) may be a good option.
i like the marmot exums for a goretex glove option. 
the fleece liners with the dish washing gloves might be just goofy enough to work, too.
all the rest were good too.

basically, all the options sound too good to not try so i'm gonna' get a pair of the mavericks from nrs, found a deal on the exums on amazon and i'll find some fleece gloves and dish washing gloves around town some where. 

figure whatever works best i'll use on the worst days and having extra gloves on a march trip on the grand is not a bad thing anyway. 

as always, thanks for your time and advice guys (and gals)

bob


----------

